# Firefox verschiebt Tabelle IE alles oki



## bspainkf36 (2. Juni 2004)

Hey Leute,

bin gerade dabei eine neue Homepage zu erstellten und stehen vor einem rätselhaften Problem. Ich habe einen Index, wo weitere Scripte eingefügt werden. Leider kommt es vor, wenn ein Inhalt geladen wird, dass sich die komplette Tabelle, mit dem Inhalte, verschiebt. 

Hier ein Beispiel: 

http://www.myinsight.de.ms/

Alle Links sind okay, wenn jedoch auf das Gästebuch klicke, verschiebt sich die Tabelle. Dieses Problem tritt komischerweise nicht auf, wenn ich zwei Tabs in einem Fenster geöffnet habe. Der IE zeigt alles normal an.

Ist das ein reguläres Problem vom Firefox und was kann man dagegen ausrichten?

Danke für eure Hilfe

Gruß Kon


----------



## Gumbo (2. Juni 2004)

Meinst du das Erscheinen der Scrollleiste?


----------



## xxenon (2. Juni 2004)

Also in meinem Firefox könnte ich keine Verschiebung finden (zum. wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe, und du das Menü links (u.A. Gästebuch) meinst.

Regards...


----------



## bspainkf36 (2. Juni 2004)

Z.B. klick ich auf Gameserver und anschließend auf Gästebuch. Die Tabellen in der Mitte verschieben sich um einige Pixel von Link nach Rechts.


----------



## max (2. Juni 2004)

Bei mir im Firefox funktioniert alles bestens.

Das einzige ist halt das es die Seite verschiebt wenn der Scrollbalken angezeigt wird bzw. nicht angezeigt wird.


----------

